
Caren and the Tangled Tentacles: A Point-And-click Adventure Game for the C64 - doener
http://martinwendt.de/caren/
======
haddr
I didn't know that people are still making games for C64! That must be a great
deal of hacking! I think I will spend this weekend with C64 emulator, playing
this game, recalling good old times...

~~~
fit2rule
In fact, there is a vibrant scene still happening around pretty much all of
the 8-bit machines from the 80's .. these machines are not dead - people are
still making games and apps for them, even today.

Myself, as an Oric-1/Atmos fan - I'm very, very happy to be seeing this kind
of enthusiasm for the old machines. In the Oric world, we're getting titles
written for us in the last 15 years that we would _never_ have believed
possible back in the 80's during the time that the Oric was on the market. In
case you're interested, check out the top-100 listing at
[http://oric.org/](http://oric.org/) \- a lot of the titles in the top 20 of
that list were made recently, with much enthusiasm by Oric fans who are really
squeezing amazing results out of this old machine.

EDIT: wanted to add - a great example of this is the work that Chema, of
defense-force.org, is doing on his new OASIS engine for the Oric .. it
includes a full-blown scripting engine, an editor, level loader/etc., and per
his latest demo, is shaping up to be a game like no other made for the Oric-1
before .. check out the progress here - note, he posted new demo's this
morning at the end of the thread:

[http://forum.defence-
force.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1273](http://forum.defence-
force.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1273)

------
profeta
<quote>\- Handpixeled graphics in MulticolorCharset Mode of the C64 (in short:
4 colors per 4x8 square, three global out of 16, one unique out of 8) (or: two
colors in 8x8, one global, one out of 8 / maximum of 256 such squares)</quote>

sounds painful.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
It's not so bad. You pick three colors for the whole screen, then one unique
color per character square.

Sprites are handled separately (in hardware) and get their own individual
color selections, which makes things a lot easier--you don't have to worry
about your sprites stomping on the background elements.

(The line you quote is a bit confusing--he's describing both of the available
display modes, even though the game only uses the first.)

~~~
v3to
Hi. I am the gfx artist of the game. MultiColor Charmode is a mixed mode, so
it is possible to use high and low resolutions the same time. There is a
limitation for the individual color that you can use the first half of the C64
palette.

I posted mockup screens on Pixeljoint from time to time. The street scene
(link) uses high resolution for the roof of the shed for example.
[http://pixeljoint.com/pixelart/96007.htm](http://pixeljoint.com/pixelart/96007.htm)

The restrictions for sprite colors are similiar. There is also only one
individual color, but the whole palette can be used here.

------
intrasight
At first I read as "Tangled Testicles" and assume an S&M game. Perhaps for the
sequel...

